# Detomaso Watches



## iloper

Hi

Just ordered a DeTomaso Savona from the bay. Based on pics they seem very nice with Seagull movs...

What do you know about them?

Cheers


----------



## Kutusov

Not much, I think they are Chinese watches and at least some are assembled in Germany. That particular one is very close to the SeagullM222S. The DeTomaso actually looks better to me, so probably a very good purchase. The only problem might be where these Seagull movements come from, there are so many grades... Even so, it should be good.

Which version did you buy?


----------



## Lampoc

They used to make nice cars.....


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> They used to make nice cars.....


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## iloper

Great cars:






Bought the red one... lets see when it arrives the quality of the thing


----------



## Kutusov

Should be good. From all the models I've seen from them, that one is (I'm betting) a real rebranded Seagull. Many of their other watches are a mishmash of movements, cases and dials.


----------



## gmc38

I bought a Detamosa Maria 'sub a like' a year ago from eBay. It cost 30 quid and I've never had a problem with it. Bargain!


----------



## iloper

do you have pics of the watch?


----------



## tall_tim

Had a look at these after reading this thread, quite liked the white version and as a result just 'won' a new one on the bay for 28 notes.


----------



## Kutusov

Well done! Was that from a French seller by any chance?


----------



## tall_tim

Kutusov said:


> Well done! Was that from a French seller by any chance?


German I think. I have bought from before too, so no qualms about dealing with again.


----------



## iloper

the german seller is just the best i ever traded with on Ebay. The watch arrived today and the movement is stuning. Box, papers etc for 40e with shipping? :yahoo:

the black dial, white markers looks great...

mine:


----------



## iloper

who wants a review?


----------



## MarkF

iloper said:


> who wants a review?


Gimme! If the highlght was green (or blue) rather than red, then I'd buy one of those. that's a good looking watch.


----------



## tall_tim

iloper said:


> who wants a review?


Yes please, mine should be here end of the week.


----------



## iloper

Ok. lets give it 48 hours and i'll do it


----------



## Kutusov

MarkF said:


> Gimme! If the highlght was green (or blue) rather than red, then I'd buy one of those. that's a good looking watch.


Green???  Good god, what's wrong with you man? :lol:


----------



## MarkF

iloper said:


> Ok. lets give it 48 hours and i'll do it


----------



## PilotWatchLover

I fancy one... Crawling the Bay now... 181033147375 ?


----------



## Pjam

About 5 came up over the weekend. I was very very close to bidding. The thing I noticed was the variation in the winning bids .......... one went for as high as 45 quid and another, almost the same, went for Â£18 !!!! if memory serves.


----------



## Kutusov

I wouldn't mind the black and gold diver they sell...










Or even (gods save me) the bimetal one. Miyota 8215 auto movements is a good thing. Tough little buggers.










Oh, wait! The bimetal is not an auto and has a light charging movement. Calibre VS37a by SII, whatever that is...


----------



## iloper

in a week i winded it up only two times... good power reserve. Went down (finally) today.

Review on the way 

The seller has various acounts on ebay, check them. You can buy them cheap or see them go up, as i saw one that i fancy, being sold for over 140 euros...


----------



## chris.ph

their is a massive variation in the auction and buy now prices, there is a sub bi-metal going for thirty quid with 6hrs left on the auction and right next to it is a v similar watch for a ton thirty, they look nice tho


----------



## MarkF

Didn't know they used Miyota, I am interested..................in something gaudy.


----------



## thunderbolt

Here's my "marian" sub u like. I'm very impressed with the quality, very solidly built even down to a solid link bracelet with screw in links. Fitted with a Ronda cal. 515 movement. All in all a cracking watch for 36 quid plus a fiver for p&p from Germany.


----------



## Trigger

If you have the market cornered regarding a certain brand of watch, I would think it's a great idea to keep listing the range on a 'buy it now' basis, while at the same time selling them on auctions.

Artificially hiked up 'buy it now' listings will help to convince some people that their auction purchase is a bargain. Nice little selling device that.

I like some of the range. The bi-metal Marians look like very nice watches for the money. But by far the best of the range is the San Marino. I'll be having one of those one day.


----------



## m cruickshank

tall_tim said:


> iloper said:
> 
> 
> 
> who wants a review?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please, mine should be here end of the week.
Click to expand...

 i purchased a detomaso back last year , it had a 'retrograde' sub-dial where the hand would 'rock' back and forth like a windscreen wiper blade , i think to denote first twelve or second twelve hrs in a 24hr race , a bit confusing but a great watch to have, no good for my skinny wrists mind as the cases tend to be on the large side around 45mm.


----------



## Afka

The only Detomaso I have is Nerano, a Germany standard radio controlled watch. Somewhat different from other Detomaso models.


----------



## Afka

BTW, here it is, Detomaso Nerano today:


----------

